# Scheibe (Scheiße) !!



## rob.returns

HI to all. What kind of language is the word "SCHEIBE", is this German? What does it mean? I have seen a movie, and I think this is like a curse? Right?


----------



## Whodunit

Scheibe IS German. Mods, moving!


As for the translation, I'd suggest:

pane (Glasscheibe)
slice (Scheibe Brot)
disc (CD-Scheibe)


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hi rob,

I think you mean "scheiße" . The ess-zet (double s) *ß* looks like a b. You're right, it's a curse. Here's a definition for scheiße: http://dict.leo.org/se?lp=ende&p=/Ue0E.&search=Schei%DFe


----------



## Whodunit

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Hi rob,
> 
> I think you mean  "scheiße"   . The ess-zet (double s) *ß* looks like a b. You're right, it's a curse. Here's a definition for scheiße: http://dict.leo.org/se?lp=ende&p=/Ue0E.&search=Schei%DFe


 
Right, but Scheibe is a word itself as well.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Right, but Scheibe is a word itself as well.


 
Of course it is, but it's not a curse.


----------



## Whodunit

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> Of course it is, but it's not a curse.


 
Yes, it is a part of it. We can say "Scheibenkleister" (pronunciation: Sch... [indicating Scheiße]...eibenkleister)

Meaning: Crap! Darn! Sugar! (Does that exist?)
literal translation: Pane glue.


----------



## rob.returns

Thanks, Sheibe! I should have known. Thanks!


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Yes, it is a part of it. We can say "Scheibenkleister" (pronunciation: Sch... [indicating Scheiße]...eibenkleister)
> 
> Meaning: Crap! Darn! Sugar! (Does that exist?)
> literal translation: Pane glue.


Wait a second—do you mean curse-word or euphemism? 

Gaer


----------



## rob.returns

I mean like F*CK, cursing, cussing. Is scheibe the german counterpart?


----------



## Jana337

rob.returns said:
			
		

> I mean like F*CK, cursing, cussing. Is scheibe the german counterpart?


No, it is the other one mentioned above, with a "ß" instead of "b".

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

rob.returns said:
			
		

> I mean like F*CK, cursing, cussing. Is scheibe the german counterpart?


 
It may depend on where you read it. If you read it in BIG letters, you might see it like Scheibe:

SCHEIßE (since there's no capital letter for ß)

Maybe someone wrote it, but that wouldn't confuse anyone. The written ß is different from all letters.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> It may depend on where you read it. If you read it in BIG letters, you might see it like Scheibe:
> 
> SCHEIßE (since there's no capital letter for ß)
> 
> Maybe someone wrote it, but that wouldn't confuse anyone. The written ß is different from all letters.


Believe me, someone who is not very comfortable with German will very easyily think that SHEIBE=SHEIßE.

You will not believe it. In fact, it's hard for me to believe it now, because they look totally different, but when I was starting, using weiB looking like a reasonable solution for weiß in the days when we could not use that character (it was not available). Natives screamend, "No, use 'ss'," and today I see why.

But you never answered my question:

Is Scheibenkleister a curse-word or a euphemism? To me it looks like the latter, much like "fudge" (for f***). 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Believe me, someone who is not very comfortable with German will very easyily think that SCHEIBE=SCHEIßE.
> Natives screamend, "No, use 'ss'," and today I see why.


I know this is a typo but it just looks like a splendid Germlish word. 


> But you never answered my question:
> 
> Is Scheibenkleister a curse-word or a euphemism? To me it looks like the latter, much like "fudge" (for f***).


Exactly, the Duden says 


> Schei|ben|kleis|ter,  der <o.Pl.> (ugs. *verhüll.*): Scheiße (2).



Jana


----------



## rob.returns

BUt SHeiBE would be pronounced like it is written right? I think this would be a curse word, I have seen a movie that uses this word after a character died in an action.


----------



## gaer

rob.returns said:
			
		

> BUt SHeiBE would be pronounced like it is written right? I think this would be a curse word, I have seen a movie that uses this word after a character died in an action.


Rob, You are talking about:  Scheisse.

The sound "ss" properly written as "ß" in many words, in German as used in Germany. In Switzerland, I believe "ß" does not exist, and "ss" is used instead.

But "capital B" does not mean the same thing as "ß". I'm trying to understand your question. The point is that yes,  Scheiße/Scheisse is a curse-word, but I don't particularly like typing it over and over again, since it _*is*_ a curse-word.

I assume you know the meaning, right? 

If this is not clear, please PM and I'll explain it graphically to you. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

I would just like to second Gaer on the fact that it's very easy for someone not familiar with German to think of ß as a weird-looking B.  I always wondered about it until I learned the language, and I have a friend who, having seen a sign in Germany, pronounced the name of a German street "Strabe." 

It may be second nature to Germans, but that's not necessarily the case for us learners.  For example, I personally had to get used to writing that letter fluidly and naturally without pausing and/or producing an awkward-looking cross between ß and B.


----------



## rob.returns

Thanks Gaer. so the word means "F#ck!" in English. Yes or No?


----------



## elroy

rob.returns said:
			
		

> Thanks Gaer. so the word means "F#ck!" in English. Yes or No?


 
Well, sometimes.

As with any other such word, the meanings and uses are copious.

The straightforward definition is actually "shit," but many of its uses are better translated with other words in English.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Well, sometimes.
> 
> As with any other such word, the meanings and uses are copious.
> 
> The straightforward definition is actually "shit," but many of its uses are better translated with other words in English.


 
It also means "crap". But I totally have to agree with you and Gaer: We always see this word here and non-natives or people who don't know German could use that word over and over again, but this thread is actually like about "shit" or "fuck" in English.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Well, sometimes.
> 
> As with any other such word, the meanings and uses are copious.
> 
> The straightforward definition is actually "shit," but many of its uses are better translated with other words in English.


We probably should be marking some of these words with "".

We are assuming that anyone reading here will clearly understand when and when not to use these words, but that may not always be the case, especially in German.

For instance,  "Scheiße" is a word I would advise people not to use, under any circumstances except when talking with a person or people they know very well, especially when such people do not speak German as their first language. The problem is, as always, that we can't avoid using words that may cause a problem (including extreme embarrassment) without knowing what they mean. 

Gaer


----------



## rob.returns

Definitely, You couldn't be more precise Gaer.


----------



## Whodunit

Announcement to a moderator around here: Would you please re-name this thread to "Scheiße" with a   in front of it.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Announcement to a moderator around here: Would you please re-name this thread to "Scheiße" with a   in front of it.


Ich hab beabsichtigt, es so zu lassen wie es ist. Aber wenn du meinst... Na gut. 



> Do not place offensive words in the title of the thread. Quelle


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Announcement to a moderator around here: Would you please re-name this thread to "Scheiße" with a  in front of it.


My suggestion:

Change the thread to SCHEIBE. Seriously, it avoids the "no bad words in the title" rule, but it makes it much more obvious what the problem is.

I agree with the rule about no offensive words in the titles. It's like a magnet for trouble. So far we are able to have open discussions about language that is potentially offensive. If we are not careful, we could lose that right.

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> My suggestion:
> 
> Change the thread to SCHEIBE. Seriously, it avoids the "no bad words in the title" rule, but it makes it much more obvious what the problem is.
> 
> I agree with the rule about no offensive words in the titles. It's like a magnet for trouble. So far we are able to have open discussions about language that is potentially offensive. If we are not careful, we could lose that right.
> 
> Gaer


 
I agree. I suggest you (Jana) to use "Scheibe - maybe offensive?" And Gaer, I wouldn't spell it all in capital letters, since that ruins the atmosphere as well.  



> 13. Do not post messages in ALL CAPITAL LETTERS [...]


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I agree. I suggest you (Jana) to use "Scheibe - maybe offensive?" And Gaer, I wouldn't spell it all in capital letters, since that ruins the atmosphere as well.


I'm aware of the general rule, but I thought in this unusual case it might be okay.

But it's probably a stupid idea, because a search is going to find scheibe, no matter how it is spelled. 

I don't think we have to mark the thread as offensive though. I'm not sure. I do think that  marks are appropriate. Even in English a very offensive word might appear harmless to a non-native. I think the problem is worse in German, since fewer people know it. 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm aware of the general rule, but I thought in this unusual case it might be okay.
> 
> But it's probably a stupid idea, because a search is going to find scheibe, no matter how it is spelled.
> 
> I don't think we have to mark the thread as offensive though. I'm not sure. I do think that  marks are appropriate. Even in English a very offensive word might appear harmless to a non-native. I think the problem is worse in German, since fewer people know it.
> 
> Gaer


The search thing is going to find the ß-word as well - if you do not restrict the search to thread titles, which is actually done by very few members (I suppose just by those who have a reason for it).

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> The search thing is going to find the ß-word as well - if you do not restrict the search to thread titles, which is actually done by very few members (I suppose just by those who have a reason for it).
> 
> Jana


Good to know, Jana. I have not used the search function for anything in quite some time. I should test it. 

Gaer


----------



## Aep

It means shit lol ever hear people say german shiza video ect that is how you spell that word the bug b is pronounced as an s.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, like „Scheibenkleister“, „Scheibe“ is used as Euphemism. In this spelling. It is just by chance that the spelling looks similar.
You start „Schei“ ... think and continue „be“ instead of „ße“.
Quite common.

It is like F*ck without „u“. Also an Euphemism.


----------



## Ttnelson02

rob.returns said:


> HI to all. What kind of language is the word "SCHEIBE", is this German? What does it mean? I have seen a movie, and I think this is like a curse? Right?




It’s German and it means shit. It’s technically prounounced sheizen (long “I” sound). If you hear it quickly prounounced, say like your mom or aunt, it sounds like sheiza (long “I” sound dropping the n).


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, Ttnelson, I think you misunderstood the question.
Rob asked about "Scheibe"; and this is an euphemism for Scheiße - if we assume it is not a typo.
B and  ß are different letters.
Best regards
Bernd

PS: "Scheibe" usually means "disk".


----------



## berndf

Ttnelson02 said:


> It’s German and it means shit. It’s technically prounounced sheizen (long “I” sound). If you hear it quickly prounounced, say like your mom or aunt, it sounds like sheiza (long “I” sound dropping the n).


Not quite:

_scheißen_ (with _n_) and _Scheiße_ (without _n_) are different words, mean different things and are pronounced differently.
_ß_ is pronounced like _s_ in English _sun_. It is not pronounced like _z_.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> _ß_ is pronounced like _s_ in English _sun_. It is not pronounced like _z_.



I'm wondering why so many English speakers hear or say a /z/ in Scheiße. Even those who actually speak German quite well.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ttnelson02 said:


> It’s German and it means shit.


No, only
"Scheibenhonig/ Scheibenkleister" sind verhüllende Schimpfwörter für 'Scheiß(e)' > sheesh, sugar!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

I think it can be pronounced as "z" instead of "s" in Hessian dialect. Goethe grew up in Hesse. He rhymes ". . ." with "beweisen":


> Wodurch - gesagt mit Reverenz -
> Kann er sein Recht beweisen,
> Als durch die löbliche Tendenz
> Aufs Kirchendach zu . . .
> Gedichte von Johann Wolfgang von Goethe - Text im Projekt Gutenberg


I guess Goethe didn't like churches.


----------

